# 2007 system six or 2010 CAAD9



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Have a CAAD9 on order, and now I found out about a system six
frame with the alu cannondale crankset for the same price. What would
be the better bile to take? Does the alu and carbon of the system six
not fatigue over time giving it a less stiff ride?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Take the system six has a combination of caad 9 & carbon, this is a great frame don't miss the opprotunity.


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

This is how the System six looks


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Does the system six get less stiff with time cause of the carbon?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No System six has the caad 9 rear and that is the team version it's rare to come by I would jump on this frame.Here is my back up bike version.


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok taking the system six


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You will enjoy this bike solid stiff and great to climb.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

That thing looks really pimped out.
If you were comparing it to specifically the CAAD9 1 it MAY be worth talking about but otherwise, assuming it's in good shape, it looks like system six would be a no brainer.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

phazer said:


> Does the system six get less stiff with time cause of the carbon?


Actually, carbon has a much longer fatigue life and will keep it's stiffness/characteristics/feel for longer than alloy...


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Actually, carbon has a much longer fatigue life and will keep it's stiffness/characteristics/feel for longer than alloy...


aah thanks I had it the wrong way around then


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Excellent choice. The SystemSix is amazing. I was offered a pretty sweet deal on a SuperSix a few weeks ago but, I love my SystemSix so much that I have a hard time even thinking about selling it.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

You can't go wrong with an 07 System Six. I have a couple 2010 Super Six frames on order but I'm keeping my 07 Six  Don't pass it up.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

One of the local LBS's have a couple (07 or 08?) System six's with SRAM on closeout. Both are the Red/Black paint scheme. I think they had them priced around 1800 or so.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Actually, carbon has a much longer fatigue life and will keep it's stiffness/characteristics/feel for longer than alloy...


Even when aluminum fatigues, its elastic modulus (i.e. stiffness) does not change. It just gets weaker.

Asad


----------



## zandr (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking at a used 2007 System Six frame and fork on eBay right now. My size, price is $550 at the moment which seems like a good deal to me. (Maybe not? No idea.)

I've read some reviews that say the bike is incredibly stiff but that translates to "jarring and uncomfortable for long rides." Can anyone comment? I'm no racer, just an enthusiastic recreational rider - should I be looking elsewhere?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is not a bad price and I had no issue on a long ride with system six frame.


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

abenedict said:


> Looking at a used 2007 System Six frame and fork on eBay right now. My size, price is $550 at the moment which seems like a good deal to me. (Maybe not? No idea.)
> 
> I've read some reviews that say the bike is incredibly stiff but that translates to "jarring and uncomfortable for long rides." Can anyone comment? I'm no racer, just an enthusiastic recreational rider - should I be looking elsewhere?


Did a 120km ride this morning on the system six and it was definatly
not a jarring ride, infact I thought it was quite smooth, loving the bike so far.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Phazer,

Told you so.


----------

